# Hilton Head - Allergies!!!



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in DVC Hilton Head for the first week in April 2007. This place is a wonderful family vacation spot and the family is having a blast. I, however, am getting killed by the pollen and my allergies are kicking up like it never has before in my life. I have already taken 3 Claratins (24 hour ones). Does anyone else have this problem or suggestions?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 2, 2007)

Its all that humidity.  Next time, come to Vegas.  Our high was 84º today.  Its 7:30 PM now, and its 77º with 14% humidity.

Fern



Steamboat Bill said:


> I am in DVC Hilton Head for the first week in April 2007. This place is a wonderful family vacation spot and the family is having a blast. I, however, am getting killed by the pollen and my allergies are kicking up like it never has before in my life. I have already taken 3 Claratins (24 hour ones). Does anyone else have this problem or suggestions?


----------



## Jeni (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Bill,

We were there last week and had the same problem. Humidity really wasn't an issue, it was the extreme volume of pollen. Claritin has never worked for me, so I take Zyrtec daily, but even that was not helping (which surprised me). My doctor recommended good old Benadryl, and it worked the best. Hope that helps. By the way, have you ever stopped at the Flamingo House Doughnut Shop in the Harris Teeter shopping center, just out the Sea Pines Greenwood Gate? It's something we discovered this trip and it was a real treat- customized doughnuts made fresh while you wait.

Jeni


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bill,

Here's some help to find the Flamingo House of Doughnuts Hilton Head Island


Richard


----------



## bobcat (Apr 3, 2007)

*Pollen*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Here's some help to find the Flamingo House of Doughnuts Hilton Head Island
> 
> ...


 Pollen is the worst it has even been. Everybody having problems in Southeasten  N C on the coast. . Try a saltwater nasel spray . This may help to clean out some of the pollen and keep your nose moist. There is not to much you can do. What about a mask. We have people wearing them all the time. The only other thing is to stay indoors as much as you can which you can not do. It has been a very dry year down here so far. When it rains, it cleans the air. Cars, decks and streets are yellow and green. You can sweep it as it is that thick. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah, but humidity is part of the problem.  Because it is so humid, its very lush there.  I look at pictures of Sun City Hilton Head and marvel at all the green.  We don't have that.  The humidity helps things grow, and when they do, pollen is a byproduct of that.  I live in the desert.  My front yard is mainly rock, some statuary, and a few native plants.  No pollen, but hardly any green, either.

Fern


----------



## Gracey (Apr 3, 2007)

I would just try to keep the sinus passages clean by using a saline nose spray and for allergies at our house we use an OTC pill called Alavert, not cheap but they work!

Laurie


----------



## Janette (Apr 3, 2007)

If it weren't for the pollen, we wouldn't have our beautiful landscape. We had the same problem when we went to Colorado last summer as flowers that bloom here in the spring were blooming there at that time. I hope the ocean breeze is keeping the no-seeums away from you. In Sun City we say that God reminds us that we aren't in heaven with the pollen and the no-seeums. Hope you feel better. Benadryl works for me.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am in DVC Hilton Head for the first week in April 2007.
> This place is a wonderful family vacation spot and the family
> is having a blast. I, however, am getting killed by the pollen and my allergies are kicking up like it never has before in my life.
> I have already taken 3 Claratins (24 hour ones).
> Does anyone else have this problem or suggestions?



What size unit are you staying in 
(studio 1-2 Bedroom or Grand Villa)

Does your DVC unit have a washer and dryer in it?
Wash your clothes daily. -  Also when you come in 
at night, take a shower to wash the pollen out of 
your hair so you're not laying in it so it doesn't cause 
itching of your eyes & face or make you sneeze more

Be sure to call and have the AC
Air Conditioner - filters replaced

Were sunglasses to protect your eyes from pollen

Enjoy your vacation and Have fun


----------



## travelguy (Apr 3, 2007)

Bill,

Sorry to hear about your allergies.  I also suffer from allergies and spend about 4 weeks a year on HHI but don't recall having this problem.  Possibly because I'm there in May/June and August/September.  Anyway, better allergy problems than alligator problems!   

Also ... If you're a sushi connoisseur, try Hinoki of Kurama.  This is on my top ten list of sushi restaurants worldwide!

Looking forward to your report on the High Country Club HHI property.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Janette (Apr 3, 2007)

Amazing that Savannah news said this morning that pollen count has been lower this year than in previous years. Ahhhhchoooo!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 3, 2007)

good news...after taking 4 Claratins and spending the day at the beach...I feel much better. DVC is NOT on the beach and has a TON of trees and my car is covered in green film. I am in a 2 bedroom and take 2x showers per day. I think the shower at night and changing clothes alos helped. If we were in a beachside TS, it probably would not be a problem. I will check out the Flamingo Dougnet shop tomorrow.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 3, 2007)

*pollen*



Steamboat Bill said:


> good news...after taking 4 Claratins and spending the day at the beach...I feel much better. DVC is NOT on the beach and has a TON of trees and my car is covered in green film. I am in a 2 bedroom and take 2x showers per day. I think the shower at night and changing clothes alos helped. If we were in a beachside TS, it probably would not be a problem. I will check out the Flamingo Dougnet shop tomorrow.



How is eating Doughnuts going to help your Allergies.????  Enjoy them.


----------



## Becky (Apr 3, 2007)

I am glad you are feeling better. We live about ninety miles from you, and I also suffered last week, because I could not take my allergy medicine. I had a virus and had to skip doses. 

My doctor is in Charleston and not a traditional allergist. Dr. Allen Lieberman of Center of Environmental Medicine. He told me about Alka-Seltzer Gold to use if you are really feeling terrible, and it works. It does have to be the Gold formula and usually Walmart has to order it. We have found it at Walgreens in Charleston. I used it this weekend along with my Allegra and am fine now. My father uses it, too. 

Becky


----------



## sstamm (Apr 3, 2007)

Alavert contains the same ingredient as Claritin.

Different people respond differently to antihistamines.  If one does not help, try another.  I agree whole-heartedly with those recommending the saline nasal spray (found in any drug store as store brand or under the names of NaSal or Ocean spray.) Since it is only physiologic saline, you can use it as often as you wish and really helps to wash the pollen out of your nose and throat.

We just returned from North Carolina, where they were commenting on how little rain they had been receiving and the yellow and green dust was just piling up everywhere!!  Even people not usually bothered are being bothered.

Good luck!


----------



## maggie mae (Apr 4, 2007)

sstamm said:


> We just returned from North Carolina, where they were commenting on how little rain they had been receiving and the yellow and green dust was just piling up everywhere!!  Even people not usually bothered are being bothered.
> 
> Good luck!



I just got back from Pinehurst NC on Monday and the pollen was so thick we had to clean it off of our golf bags on a regular basis. Rain on Sunday night helped to get it off the cars but that yellow/green combination was everywhere!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2007)

*Try Wheat Grass*

I have had terrible allergies all of my life.  Countless hours at the M.D. office.  I've tryied every _over the counter drug _and lots of prescribed medicine.  NONE worked better than *1-2 ounces per day of wheatgrass*!  Tastes just like eating straight from your lawn mower, but it works!

In fact, I only drink 1-2 per ounces week now and I have not had a sneezing fit or major sinus problems in a year and a half.

I've even done major yard work on a home we're rehabbing without any problems.  I actually sat in Central Park NYC last summer.  That was a MAJOR accomplishment for me.  This is not to mention the other benefits of the juice.  It has been a life changing plant for me!  Good luck.

Kevin


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 4, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Here's some help to find the Flamingo House of Doughnuts Hilton Head Island
> 
> ...



Thanks...we went there this afternoon and it was fantastic...custom made doughnuts and they even let the kids in the back kitchen to watch. thanks for the tip. BTW...I grew up in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Ahzroe (Apr 8, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Bill,
> 
> Also ... If you're a sushi connoisseur, try Hinoki of Kurama.  This is on my top ten list of sushi restaurants worldwide!



Don't mean to thread jack but we just returned from HHI (stayed at the Barony).  Great weather until Thursdayish.  

I took up your recommendation to try Hinoki of Kurama.  One of the most fabulous dining experiences I have had!!  Absolutely perfect in the sushi, decor, and service.  Top notch!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2007)

I also visited Hinoki of Kurama...thanks for the tip.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2007)

For more info on Hinoki of Kurama Japanese Cuisine & Sushi Restuarant
see http://www.hinokiofhiltonhead.com/index.htm

and for their sister Restaurant - Kurama Japanese Seafood and Steakhouse located at 9 Palmetto Bay Road near Sea Pines Circle
http://www.hinokiofhiltonhead.com/kurama.htm


Richard


----------



## travelguy (Apr 9, 2007)

*Hinoki of Kurama*



Ahzroe said:


> Don't mean to thread jack but we just returned from HHI (stayed at the Barony).  Great weather until Thursdayish.
> 
> I took up your recommendation to try Hinoki of Kurama.  One of the most fabulous dining experiences I have had!!  Absolutely perfect in the sushi, decor, and service.  Top notch!!





Steamboat Bill said:


> I also visited Hinoki of Kurama...thanks for the tip.



Glad I could give fellow Tuggers a good tip!


----------

